# NADAC Tunnel Runs



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, first is Shadow's very first trial. He did good & couldn't be happier that he didn't leave me to go visit, really get sniffing, etc. He in a sm class setting is running like a Greyhound though & in this bigger trial area, well, hmm a bit slow.  He Q'd & placed 3rd......





 
This is my boy Storm that only has done agility trials a few times & seems to LOVE NADAC's tunnels ! He is in the Open class & so far has Q'd & got 1st in all tunnel runs............... I would say, my handling skills lacked keeping up & directing him to *go*............... I also think I should have not crossed behind on middle tunnel.  

Also, need to learn to keep my mouth shut & just point............


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome! I knew of tunnelers but had never seen a run before. Looks like a lot of fun. I know I state the obvious here, but my first thought was- "wow- that is a LOT of tunnels!"


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Yep, 14 (2nd video with Storm) & that was same setup for all classes, just time was diff..............

My female (Sable) did good in same run & was on it for every tunnel, just ME............. I ran her first & messed up in the center, going from tunnel 9 to 10, missed 10 & ran into tunnel 3 again & back around............. I GOT LOST, 1st time for everything............. Her Reg (whole course) run before that, well poo, 1st time for this, I fell over her to my knees, back up to finish......... Not on video TG.

Anyway, her Reg run she NQ with 3rd place & Tunnel run, NQ with 2nd............... Crap, that would have been her Reg title too............


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BTW, Heading was to say, NADAC Tunneler Runs..................late, me need bed. LOL :crazy:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

GREAT JOB! Loved them and well done!

Remember, it's more our job to handle the SPACE between the equipment with words ( I find that I'm using 'GO' more than anything  ) than the equipment (with the 'tunnel' command'. 

I know I have one friend with a really fast dog that kind of only says 'Go' to have the dog go straight.....(and you can say it when they are still in the tunnel) and the dog's name to get them to bend/check in/turn and NOT go straight..... 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Totally awesome!


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow! They look like they are having a blast!
I think you did an awesome job


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Great job! Looks like you guys had fun!


----------



## mhina (Mar 19, 2009)

Awesomeness. Wish I would have been able to make it there at the time u guys were competing!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

mhina said:


> Awesomeness. Wish I would have been able to make it there at the time u guys were competing!


Hey you...................... :wild:

Thanks for the comment.  Yep, Shad was slower in ring than in class huh ? Think since first show, was like, where am I & wow, what funky grass. Storm was lovin it ! He always has..........................


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice runs! Tunnlers has always looked so fun but there isn't much NADAC in my area.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

AgileGSD said:


> Nice runs! Tunnlers has always looked so fun but there isn't much NADAC in my area.


Thanks !  

Our dogs always have a blast in them.................

I am so bummed as I heard at this last show, the training club that puts NADAC on twice a yr is NOT gonna host NADAC shows anymore due to ALL the NADAC changes !!!!!     I was just lovin NADAC & said at this show, next show I so want to enter WAY more...............   They have many cool runs ya can do.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very nicely done!!! Pat yourself on the back!


----------



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow Storm is so beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who was his breeder, they did a fabulous job!?  I am just in love! lol And his drive for agility is amazing! Great job!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

